# My 8.5lb Largemouth...Dont tell the cat guys



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Figured since I dont have nay big cats to show, I'll show my 8.5lb large mouth. FYI: If I knew then what I know now this would have been a replica mount, not a real one. I am sort of asahmed to even show this, I am that much for C&R....... This was from Rose Lake in Hocking County, Ohio.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

From 88???  
Da curse still lives!!!  

Nice fish there...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sad thing is thats bigger than any cat I've really tried catching. I caught a flathead once while Stripper fishing in Lake Cumberland.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish. those that size are hard to come by in ohio.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

great fish!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

What did u catch him on?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

live creek chub


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Bryan, biggest since 88 huh, gee you have da curse bad!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Before cattin, I've been so big into wadding for smallmouth, so I've not really had the opp to fish for naything bigger.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If you dont catch at least a 10-lb cat this year I will quit fishing!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's how to (click) post a the picture in your thread.  










Oh, I wouldn't worry about removing a fish that big, it's spawning days were probably over.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome fish. Beats out my PB 7.5 which is mounted.  Makes me want to focus on bass more again! what is the length on that thing?


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

very nice fish. Wish I had one of those hanging on the wall


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Flathunter you better watch what saying,you might have to stop fishing after this year  Oh nice fish mellon!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I will catch the cats this year. I've paid my dues for 3 years now, this is the time. I'm confident & I'm ready to have fun again.


----------



## BassDonut (Mar 21, 2005)

Beautiful fish. What's the length on that thing?


----------

